# Forum members who look like someone famous...



## Little_Lisa (Sep 10, 2006)

Jennifer reminds me of Storm Large from Rockstar Supernova.










My mouse pad is Wonder Woman and every time I look at it I think of Dental Dee. You are my heroine, Dee! hehe Check it out...



















I had a Wonder Woman costume when I was little and my brother and his friends would be the bad guys and i'd beat them up. Seriously, is your momma like Lynda Carter or something!? You remind me of her so much and that's a big compliment!

Last but not least, Surfer dude T-Rex Tony as Barney...











"I love you, you love me! Mut's a great big family!"

I've been told by 4 different forum members that I looked like someone famous but none of them said I looked like the same person. Funny and goes to show how we all see things differently. Tell us which forum members you think look like someone famous but don't just tell us, show us!


----------



## LilDee (Sep 10, 2006)

hey so true!! cool!


----------



## Kelly (Sep 10, 2006)

Lisa, those were really good! Wow!

I was told years back that I looked like Jodi Masea (can't spell her name to save my life). She's a country singer. I think that's who they said....????


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have been told I look like Avril Lavigne


----------



## Lia (Sep 10, 2006)

Sarah84 looks like Mariah Carey (at least on her avatar);


----------



## han (Sep 10, 2006)

thats cute! t-rex aka barney


----------



## Becka (Sep 10, 2006)

lisa you hit it right on the money w/ Dee &amp;Jenn!! oh, and barney


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 10, 2006)

LOL! I totally see the resemblance!


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 10, 2006)

WOW.......omg, thank you I'm so flattered......maybe it's just the cheezy grin on my face!! But it's quite a compliment.....thanks Lisa



(your cheque is in the mail



)

It's also been said that I look like Jill Henessy, Teri Hatcher, Carmen Electra????? I don't get it?????????




Tony = Barney!!!

I've thought a few ppl here look like someone famous......but the only one that comes to mind is Lisa I think she looks like Eva Longoria.....she tiny like her, nice cheek bones, tiny chin and a hotty!!!

Attachment 24910Attachment 24911

Attachment 24912


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't see it but thanks for the compliment!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 10, 2006)

Little Lisa resembles Eva Longoria to a tee!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 10, 2006)

Rdenee as The Church Lady. "Well, isn't that special!?"


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 10, 2006)

haha nice job guys...i totally think lisa looks like eva.

and i totally see wonder woman too...oh my gosh she does big time!

ive been told by friends that i look like:

1. Jessica Andrews

2. Gretchen Wilson

3. Lindsay Lohan

4. the girl that plays Deb in napoleon dynamite..haha

and recently most of you have said that i look like toastee from flavor of love 2

personally i dont see me in any of these people....lol

oh and now that i look at jennifer does look like storm


----------



## Maja (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow Lisa! Very observant


----------



## Becka (Sep 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rdenee as The Church Lady. "Well, isn't that special!?"
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...churchlady.jpg




OMG that is hilarious Lisa!BTW i can see the Eva Longoria resemblance too Dee, nice one!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 10, 2006)

This is a fun thread!

I thinks its been mentioned before that Liz looks like Tera Patrick.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Sep 10, 2006)

I can't find a good comparison but I am told Anne Hathaway alot!


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 10, 2006)

wow liz does look like her...

that pic of liz that you posted marisol looks like tina from the real world....

i cant find a pic of her though


----------



## TylerD (Sep 11, 2006)

Well I dont want to brag, but Ive been told once or twice that I look like the devil.


----------



## rdenee (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rdenee as The Church Lady. "Well, isn't that special!?"
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...churchlady.jpg

Oh Lisa...hmmm...I wonder what made you say that? Maybe SATAN???

LOL


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rdenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh Lisa...hmmm...I wonder what made you say that? Maybe SATAN???
LOL

LMFAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 11, 2006)

Well what do you think ...Sigourny Weaver and I could be sisters?

giggle..

&gt;

&gt;

&gt;

&gt;


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 11, 2006)

i *wish* i looked like her!

lisa, you are too funny





holly, you TOTALLY look like toastee!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/image.php?u=25507&amp;dateline=1156774931&amp;type=profile


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 11, 2006)

This is a great thread!

I've been compared to Charlize Theron twice and Kristen Dunst when she was blonde,I don't see either! And when I had black hair someone siad I looked like Sandra Bullock once, I dunno.


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 11, 2006)

This is an interesting and funny thread! Love to see all the resemblance.


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well what do you think ...Sigourny Weaver and I could be sisters?


giggle..

&gt;

&gt;

&gt;

&gt;

LMAO


----------



## Eva121 (Sep 11, 2006)

Not really a forum member, but... Andi's bf kinda looks like Wenthworth Miller from Prison Break. Andi's notepad, with pic


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Sep 11, 2006)

I went to http://www.faceanalyzer.com/ &amp; here is what it gave me. Yuck....of all people



I don't see it. There is another website http://www.myheritage.com that I feel does a better job - but, they were down for maintenance. Both sites are fun....if you want to check'em out!!!

Edited to add the results of myheritage.com. I used my Avatar on both sites.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 11, 2006)

lol i can see many resemblances to famous people among you, especially with the side by side pics.

I have been told I look like 2 famous people the most...I get told I looked like fiona apple and alanis morrisette. go figure.

ME...

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...Picture005.jpg

FIONA.....

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n...1155907178.png

ALANIS....

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y17...ace_alanis.jpg


----------



## charish (Sep 11, 2006)

wow lisa does look a lot like eva longoria and liz looks like nadia Bjorlin,aka chloe on days of our lives.


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 11, 2006)

Holy cow!!! I went to faceanalyzer and submitted two photos and one came up as Angelina Jolie and another as Charlize Theron!


----------



## charish (Sep 11, 2006)

I really need to get my pictures done and a camera, but i've been told i look like mandy moore, and when my hair was curly(perm) sheryl crow. but i don't think so. i think i look like mandy moore more than cheryl crow, except my chin shape is closer to sheryl.


----------



## Eva121 (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *charish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.nadia-bjorlin.com/gallery/awards/tca01/tca1.jpg Holy crap, that's a scary pic!


----------



## Maja (Sep 11, 2006)

not sure if I look like anyone famous.


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah I was just thinking about that too Maja





I Don't look like anyone


----------



## LilDee (Sep 11, 2006)

haha i've had random people tell me i look like mariah carey when she was younger.. and "that girl from american idol"... the last one i could see..

but Mariah Carey???


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *charish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow lisa does look a lot like eva longoria and liz looks like nadia Bjorlin,aka chloe on days of our lives.http://www.nadia-bjorlin.com/gallery...tca01/tca1.jpg i agree.. liz totally looks like her!


----------



## Lia (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well what do you think ...Sigourny Weaver and I could be sisters?


giggle..

&gt;

&gt;

&gt;

&gt;

you look like Jamie Lee Curtis in fact


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Eva121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Holy crap, that's a scary pic! 
yes it is

i can stop seeing her eyes even when i blink


----------



## Heather12801 (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't think I look like anyone famous either. At least I've never been told I have. The only person I've ever been told I look like is my mom!



This is a fun topic, though!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Sep 11, 2006)

What a fun thread!!

Those are some great comparisons so far


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, Liz does look like Tera and Nadia and Holly totally looks like Toastee!! Paula, I agree with Lia, you look like Jaime Lee Curtis.


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Sep 11, 2006)

totally awesome thread! I never realized we had so many celebrities on MUT! These compairsons are all right on!

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lisa I think she looks like Eva Longoria.....she tiny like her, nice cheek bones, tiny chin and a hotty!!!Attachment 24910Attachment 24911

Attachment 24912

Lisa totally looks like Eva. And IS a tottal hotty as well!!!!!
I don't really get told that I look like anyone, at least nobody I would admit to!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 11, 2006)

Aww, thank you, Terri! I think you look like Selma Blair...


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 11, 2006)

Lisa, you're totally hotter than Eva!!!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lisa, you're totally hotter than Eva!!!!!






totally agree


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't really look like anybody.. I have been told by a lot of people that I look like Lindsey Lohan in her younger days, but not so much now..

Lisa- You totally look like Eva!!


----------



## mintesa (Sep 11, 2006)

wahaha, Lisa the one with Tony is so funny lol

Originally Posted by *charish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow lisa does look a lot like eva longoria Totally, there was this one picture lisa you posted, i think during christmas, it was like a whole body picture, i cant find it!!! it was soooo eva longoria.


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 11, 2006)

cool thread! those are very, very close!


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 11, 2006)

I have one!

Goddess13 looks A LOT like the academy award-winning *Rachel Weisz*, from the Constant Gardener!









Rachel









Goddess13

What do you guys think?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blackmettalic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have one!
Goddess13 looks A LOT like the academy award-winning *Rachel Weisz*, from the Constant Gardener!

http://www.leninimports.com/rachel_weisz_gallery_16.jpg http://adorocinema.cidadeinternet.co...el-weisz01.jpg

Rachel

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...FOTDs/K123.jpg http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1.../FOTDs/K12.jpg

Goddess13

What do you guys think?

YEA! Good one...


----------



## LilDee (Sep 12, 2006)

Thais reminds me of Aaliyah every once in a while!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24966&amp;d=1158015373





https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24964&amp;d=1158015373


----------



## pla4u (Sep 12, 2006)

WOW Another Good One!


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 12, 2006)

looks like it's a group census Lisa................you are a desperate house wife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 12, 2006)

so i went to myheritage.com and tried it out

i tried a few different pics and go different results

ill let you decide who i look like the most


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so i went to myheritage.com and tried it outi tried a few different pics and go different results

ill let you decide who i look like the most

I def. see the Katie Holmes. I had so much fun doing my pics at MyHeritage.com...fun site!!!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Sep 12, 2006)

lol. Mut have all the pretty &amp; famous gals in the world.


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so i went to myheritage.com and tried it outi tried a few different pics and go different results

ill let you decide who i look like the most

Wow, I can really see Katie Holmes, Kimberly Williams and Denise Richards in you!! What a cool site!
I've been told I look like Reese Witherspoon and Samie from Days of Our Lives! Also, an old man told me I looked like Anne Margaret when she was younger! If I weren't so technologically challenged, I'd post a pic!!


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 12, 2006)

haha thanks guys....its an awesome site! i recommend it...


----------



## mintesa (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thais reminds me of Aaliyah every once in a while!
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/att...ar/aaliyah.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/att...22/aaliyah.jpg

yea wow i can see the resemblance


----------



## Annia (Sep 13, 2006)

I have been told I look like Anna Paquin. I went to myheritage and the photo I put in.. (my avatar) - I got Anna Paquin. I see it a little bit!



























I need to learn how to post them as them as thumbnail links... any one know how to do that? =P





Think I'll go read the "How do I" forum, lol.

Here's the collage -


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been told I look like Anna Paquin. I went to myheritage and the photo I put in.. (my avatar) - I got Anna Paquin. I see it a little bit!
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...ce/dinner2.jpg

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...e/DSC02195.jpg

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...e/DSC02194.jpg

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...UT1/yplay5.jpg

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...UT1/yplay4.jpg

I need to learn how to post them as them as thumbnail links... any one know how to do that? =P





Think I'll go read the "How do I" forum, lol.

Here's the collage -

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...Myheritage.jpg

i see ann and i see joss stone


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 13, 2006)

Oooh ooh!

Sabrina





looks like

Sarah Michelle Gellar.





Remember....


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been told I look like Anna Paquin. I went to myheritage and the photo I put in.. (my avatar) - I got Anna Paquin. I see it a little bit!
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...ce/dinner2.jpg

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...e/DSC02195.jpg

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...e/DSC02194.jpg

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...UT1/yplay5.jpg

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...UT1/yplay4.jpg

I need to learn how to post them as them as thumbnail links... any one know how to do that? =P





Think I'll go read the "How do I" forum, lol.

Here's the collage -

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...Myheritage.jpg

I love your collage, but I don't think I look like any of the celebs that MyHeritage picks out. Maria Menounos? I don't think so (for me).


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 13, 2006)

I asked my husband last night who he thought I looked like and he said Jennifer Aniston!



I'll take it, she's gorgeous! So many people tell him he looks just like Nicholas Cage, younger version of course!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif looks like it's a group census Lisa................you are a desperate house wife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!




Great comparisons guys! I never had much luck with myheritage. It's told me I looked like a couple of dudes before. How rude is that!?


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow...there are so many celebrity look-alikes on MUT. I don't think I reseble anyone


----------



## PinkRibbons (Sep 15, 2006)

You totally look like Joss Stone, but I think you look ALOT like Jacinda Barrett






Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been told I look like Anna Paquin. I went to myheritage and the photo I put in.. (my avatar) - I got Anna Paquin. I see it a little bit!
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...ce/dinner2.jpg

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...e/DSC02195.jpg

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...e/DSC02194.jpg

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...UT1/yplay5.jpg

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...UT1/yplay4.jpg

I need to learn how to post them as them as thumbnail links... any one know how to do that? =P





Think I'll go read the "How do I" forum, lol.

Here's the collage -

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...Myheritage.jpg

I always get that I look like Martine McCutcheon from "Love Actually." But here's my "MyHeritage" celeb collage. No matter what picture I put in, I usually always get Lindsay Lohan, Jamie Lynn Spears, Katherine Heigl or Hayden Panatierre.





See? Katherine is #1 again! And what do you know, Hayden Panetierre again! And *dies* because I got scarlett Johannson!


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been told I look like Anna Paquin. I went to myheritage and the photo I put in.. (my avatar) - I got Anna Paquin. I see it a little bit! Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i see ann and i see joss stone ^^^ Totally, I think you look more like Joss though. I love Joss' look, I guess we kinda know what you'd look like as a blond, lol!

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I always get that I look like Martine McCutcheon from "Love Actually." But here's my "MyHeritage" celeb collage. No matter what picture I put in, I usually always get Lindsay Lohan, Jamie Lynn Spears, Katherine Heigl or Hayden Panatierre. I totally see Katherine Heigel and Hayden Panettiere!! And they're both GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 15, 2006)

I did a bunch, lol!!! I love the myheritage site! I started doing friends and relatives too! And my husband's two most prominent look a likes were ben affleck and tom hanks! lol!

I took 4 of my best pics straight on (a couple with out makeup, eeesh! lol) and did each to compare.

I got Rachel Stevens 3 out of 4

Valeria Mazza 3 out of 4

Naomi Watts 2 out of 4

and Delta Goodrem 2 out of 4

Those were my repeats. Not bad, I certainly don't think I'm as pretty as them though!


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did a bunch, lol!!! I love the myheritage site! I started doing friends and relatives too! And my husband's two most prominent look a likes were ben affleck and tom hanks! lol!
I took 4 of my best pics straight on (a couple with out makeup, eeesh! lol) and did each to compare.

I got Rachel Stevens 3 out of 4

Valeria Mazza 3 out of 4

Naomi Watts 2 out of 4

and Delta Goodrem 2 out of 4

Those were my repeats. Not bad, I certainly don't think I'm as pretty as them though!

Cool!! Why did you white out your face?Edit: Sorry, I just read why in your profile!! Silly me!!


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool!! Why did you white out your face? He, he, he, partially because most of those I didn't wear makeup in but also because I don't really like to post full face shots of me on the internet. (I'm almost about to though with the challenges!) I don't mind sending pics to people I just have this phobia about posting them online, I know I'm weird, lol!


----------



## SwtValina (Sep 16, 2006)

I love the MyHeritage.com site! Here's my matches... I don't post my pics either Guenevere...It's a long story...lol

Attachment 25236


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 16, 2006)

^^^ You got some hotties there!!!! Who do you think you might look similiar to the best?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did a bunch, lol!!! I love the myheritage site! I started doing friends and relatives too! And my husband's two most prominent look a likes were ben affleck and tom hanks! lol!
I took 4 of my best pics straight on (a couple with out makeup, eeesh! lol) and did each to compare.

I got Rachel Stevens 3 out of 4

Valeria Mazza 3 out of 4

Naomi Watts 2 out of 4

and Delta Goodrem 2 out of 4

Those were my repeats. Not bad, I certainly don't think I'm as pretty as them though!

You do look like Rachel and Valeria!


----------



## Shelley (Sep 16, 2006)

Okay I don't see the any of these in me but this is what myheritage.com gave me...

Kaley Cuoco

Jennifer Beals

Celine Dion

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You do look like Rachel and Valeria! awwwWWWWwwww!!



I dunno, _maybe_ a small resemblance to Rachel but Valeria is too frickin' smokin' for me!
Did you do one Lisa???


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 17, 2006)

I've been told I look like the following throughout my life: Janet Jackson, Paula Abdul, Jada Pinkett Smith, Stacey Dash... I forget who else... Oh, some news broadcaster on MSNBC (I think that station)... Yeah, I forget who else LOL!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awwwWWWWwwww!!



I dunno, _maybe_ a small resemblance to Rachel but Valeria is too frickin' smokin' for me!
*Did you do one Lisa*???

Yes, and it's funny...I also got Rachel Stevens. Here's the results:
Vanessa Marcil 97%

Lindsay Lohan 86%

Rachel Stevens 80%

Eva Longoria 80%


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, and it's funny...*I also got Rachel Stevens*. Here's the results:
Vanessa Marcil 97%

Lindsay Lohan 86%

Rachel Stevens 80%

Eva Longoria 80%

(See, we are twins! lol)Vanessa is a hottie but I think you're hotter than her too!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's also been said that I look like Jill Henessy, Teri Hatcher, Carmen Electra????? I don't get it????????? i can see carmen electra


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Sep 18, 2006)

I did another one (using new avatar pic) &amp; it still came out Tata Young as being my highest look alikes -



(some pics were a higher % than others). I thought I would 'trick' myheritage.com with new pics/angles, but nope. Some of the others celebs are different than the last though...


----------



## SwtValina (Sep 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^^^ You got some hotties there!!!! Who do you think you might look similiar to the best? I don't think I do but my friends say they can see some Jessica Alba in me. I loooove the myheritage.com site, I got my friends all hooked and have managed to waste many hours on that thing, lol


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i can see carmen electra



Thanx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I did that my heratige thing like everyone else and carmen electra was one of my matches!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I did that my heratige thing like everyone else and carmen electra was one of my matches!!!

I can see her in you, too! (Wait...that sounds dirty...and hot!) You're a hot mama, Dee!!


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can see her in you, too! (Wait...that sounds dirty...and hot!) You're a hot mama, Dee!! thanx Lisa.........you are such a perv!!!!!


----------



## mossaenda (Sep 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been told I look like the following throughout my life: Janet Jackson, Paula Abdul, Jada Pinkett Smith, Stacey Dash... I forget who else... Oh, some news broadcaster on MSNBC (I think that station)... Yeah, I forget who else LOL! Aquilah i think you look like Aishwarya Rai.


----------



## diemydarlingxo (Sep 23, 2006)

I've been told I look like Kelly Osbourne, however, I think every overweight girl is told that even when they don't resemble her at all.


----------



## halzer (Sep 23, 2006)

OOoohhh Yeah I have been told that I look like that one from Lord Of the Rings...um...you know...






GOLLUM....myyyy preciousssssss






some one has compared me to that small one off of Desperate Housewives...I dont watch it so i dont know the name...but I have a pic that someone sent...







..I should have put on a pic with my hair out... but cant find one..


----------



## ldivastar7 (Sep 28, 2006)

There has been a lot of people say on here before Kate Winslet. I got that a lot before I cut my hair. Here is the link...

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f58...lol-28803.html


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *halzer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OOoohhh Yeah I have been told that I look like that one from Lord Of the Rings...um...you know...


http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l4...976/gollum.jpg

GOLLUM....myyyy preciousssssss






LOL No way!

Quote:
some one has compared me to that small one off of Desperate Housewives...I dont watch it so i dont know the name...but I have a pic that someone sent...http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l4...976/meetoo.jpg ..I should have put on a pic with my hair out... but cant find one..

Now I can see that resemblance!

Originally Posted by *ldivastar7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There has been a lot of people say on here before Kate Winslet. I got that a lot before I cut my hair. Here is the link...
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f58...lol-28803.html

Yes, you do look alot like Kate!


----------



## danyela (Sep 29, 2006)

fun some they truly look alike!!!


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Oct 2, 2006)

Okay....I went out w/my friends this weekend &amp; some guy told me I look like Christina Applegate.I've been told this before (long-long time ago). I don't really see it...but, when he said it - I thought of you guys - lol.


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 2, 2006)

you do kinda look like her


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *luvmylittleboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://us.movies1.yimg.com/movies.yahoo.com/images/hv/photo/movie_pix/dreamworks_skg/anchorman/christina_applegate/anchornypres2.jpg


Okay....I went out w/my friends this weekend &amp; some guy told me I look like Christina Applegate.I've been told this before (long-long time ago). I don't really see it...but, when he said it - I thought of you guys - lol.

Yeah, I can see the resemblance!


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Andi looks like Katherine Heigl (she plays Dr. Isobel "Izzie" Stevens in Greys Anatomy).


----------



## Kathy (Oct 17, 2006)

These are funny! And right on, I must say!


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *luvmylittleboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://us.movies1.yimg.com/movies.yahoo.com/images/hv/photo/movie_pix/dreamworks_skg/anchorman/christina_applegate/anchornypres2.jpg


Okay....I went out w/my friends this weekend &amp; some guy told me I look like Christina Applegate.I've been told this before (long-long time ago). I don't really see it...but, when he said it - I thought of you guys - lol.

I have been told I looked like Christina Applegate too, lol. My hair was a lot blonder then, but I looked/still look nothing like her


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been told I looked like Christina Applegate too, lol. My hair was a lot blonder then, but I looked/still look nothing like her I don't know - I could see it somewhat...esp. with the blonde hair.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't think I look like anyone - but if any of you guys think I look like a celebrity let me know who!


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 25, 2006)

i did a new one today

heres the link

Photo -


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 25, 2006)

I've tried this numerous times with different pics, and every single time my closest match is Paris Hilton! I knew my nose had a slightly hook to the end like hers, but sheesh!

See!!!!!!


----------



## steffierenee (Oct 25, 2006)

This board is full of gorgeous memebers!


----------

